# Sig Mosquito vs Walther P22



## LDisAwesome (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm looking to get a nice .22lr semi auto for plinking around and these two seem to be the ones that look most like a real gun (I'm referring to the Beretta Neos that look like some kind of nerf gun and the S&W model 22 which to me look more like an air gun). I've heard these can be picky with ammo but for $6.50 for 500 rds I have no problem putting only CCI mini mags through them. Any advice/suggestions from actual experience would be great.

Thanks


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Well all I can say is that I was 22 shopping about a month ago, looked at the sig but even in the gun shops that sold them, I could not get a reccomendation for one....a few places had those, the rugers, Walthers, etc, and just about all of them reccomended the Ruger or the Walther...I got myself a very nice lightly used ruger MK2 Target with some nice upgrades..I absloutely love it, I would highly reccomend thinking about one..the Walther can be more picky with amo from what I have heard..and by the way the mini mags cost 6.50 for 100, not 500....


----------



## LDisAwesome (Feb 13, 2010)

The mini mags I saw were on sale at walmart and they definitely said 500 rds


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

i have the mosquito, and realy like it. it has all the action, features and feel of a full sized and caliber sig. That being said, it would only cycle the mini-mag without FTF. after several 100 boxes of the mini-mags, it now will shoot the bulk ammo without problems.

when buying mini-mags for an automatic, look out for the overwaxed cases. the buildup on the ramp and chamber will reguire extensive cleaning to prevent problems.

John


----------



## bcampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

I shot my dad's Walther .22, and there were a few things I didn't like about it:

1) As you mentioned, it was very picky about ammo. That's not too bad since you just have to find what works and stick with it. 
2) The external safety had to be flipped UP to turn off and DOWN to engage. This seemed backwards to me since most guns (e.g. 1911s) are the opposite. It's better to release the safety with the stronger downward motion of the thumb. I found it difficult to release the safety by pushing up. 
3) the safety mechanism itself was bad. Rather than simply locking the trigger, the safety disables the firing mechanism so that you can pull the trigger and "fire" the weapon double action without it discharging. At first I thought the gun had misfired rather than that I had forgotten to release the safety. 

These objections are subjective, obviously, but I found it to be an annoying little gun to handle. It was fun to shoot once you got it going, though.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i own the walther and it is real nice
i shoot only CCI mini mags
the walther is the smallest thus my fingers have to be kinked for the first pad on my finger to be on the trigger

however i have read great articles on the sig
but
i have real a lot more about the browning buckmark
for the looks - i would get the SIG


----------



## LDisAwesome (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I see a lot of good things about the browning buckmarks and the ruger mark III but i've never been a fan of that barrel type. Not saying they arent great guns I just don't find them visibly appealing


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

LDisAwesome said:


> Yeah, I see a lot of good things about the browning buckmarks and the ruger mark III but i've never been a fan of that barrel type. Not saying they arent great guns I just don't find them visibly appealing


I would agree, but my Ruger and the Brownings that I've shot never seem to be as picky with ammo and always seem to shoot a little nicer. Maybe it's just me though. tumbleweed


----------



## bloomersgun (Nov 13, 2009)

you might want to check out the Firestorm .22. Great little shooter for a really good price. A little hard to find but well worth it. They are picky with ammo, but high velocity ammo is best. Any of the CCI choices are good ammo. If you use the bulk ammo boxes you will jam alot. This is really the only downside though.


----------

